# Police Officer Tom Decker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Tom Decker*

Cold Spring Police Department, Minnesota

End of Watch: Thursday, November 29, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/29/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Tom Decker was shot and killed as he and his partner performed a welfare check on a man whose family believed was suicidal.

Officers had attempted to make contact with the subject but were not successful. They returned to the scene approximately 45 minutes later. As they made contact with the subject he opened fire, killing Officer Decker.

Officer Decker is survived by his wife and four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Phil Jones
Cold Spring Police Department
27 Red River Avenue South
Cold Spring, MN 56320

Phone: (320) 685-8666

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21550-police-officer-tom-decker#ixzz2Djm5D8hU


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Decker


----------



## carodo (May 23, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Decker.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Decker


----------

